
Light Chromebook/Netbook for running Linux? - ankitvad
Thinking of buying a Chromebook, and using chroot-chronos to run Linux on it. Need a decent keyboard. Any views ?
Any views on the following ?
-Acer c720
-Acer Chromebook 11
-Asus c201(rockchip processor)<p>Acer seems to support all Linux versions perfectly. But c720 is so ugly.. :(
Any views ?
======
mikegedelman
Typing this on a C201, 4 gig version. Was just working in Linux earlier, I
have crouton with the default xfce4 setup.

Keyboard is good, but it doesn't have a delete key or a meta key (this might
be true on all chromebooks). The touchpad is above average IMO, but it doesn't
seem to work great in Linux (haven't tried tweaking it yet).

Know that running linux via crouton can be a pain in the ass if you're used to
having a full-blown linux install. If you want to be in Linux > 50% of the
time I'm not sure I would use crouton, you could maybe explore the dual-boot
option which I haven't tried.

Overall it's great for my purposes - most of the time I'm just in Chrome or
sshed to my DigitalOcean box. if I need to do something else with a real OS I
can switch over to crouton. Super cheap, it's super light, and the battery
life is great.

~~~
ankitvad
Ordered the c201. I use Linux For on the go development. Apart from that it's
just typing and stuff... Could you tell me where crouton fails ? I'll use arch
Linux which is minimal, what are the things i won't be able to do ?

------
c0nducktr
This one isn't out yet, but it looks like it will be very nice, however at
$550, you're getting into the "why not just buy a full laptop" territory.

[https://www.google.com/work/chrome/devices/hp-
chromebook-13/](https://www.google.com/work/chrome/devices/hp-chromebook-13/)

------
CyberFonic
I'm using a Samsung ChromeBook with Crouton - it's Ok. The keyboard is
reasonably good. But the touchpad is not even close to that on the old MacBook
Pros.

Unless you are really looking for the lowest cost possible, I would suggest
that a more mainstream notebook will be give you a better experience.

~~~
ankitvad
Well there's the option that i remove my own laptop all-together and buy the
ASUS ux305, but my thinkpad works fine. Got a decent system. the charging unit
and battery is a little messed up, otherwise perfect system. So, looking for a
portable chromebook. Samsung/Dell not available here...

------
dank00
Dell Chromebook 11

